# Hurricane Irene and New Hampshire



## Ann-Marie (Aug 24, 2011)

We have a week at Attitash Mountain Village starting Friday.  This is our dilemma.  We live 8 hours away on L.I.  So our drive on Friday will get us there at the earliest is 2-3 PM on Friday.  Unfortunately we have to head home on Monday.  Our daughter who lives in Boston is joining us, and has the same problem.  Her husband is flying to Ca on Monday night and she needs to get home.  With the weather forecast that I have been hearing, they are calling for an increasing cloudy day on Saturday and rain all day Sunday and Monday with hurricane force winds.  I'm trying to decide if it is worth it for us to travel all that distance if the weather forecast is that bad.  Our daughter will probably go anyway, but it is still a shame that the week might go to waste.  Any opinions on what I should do?  Thanks


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 24, 2011)

Ann-Marie said:


> We have a week at Attitash Mountain Village starting Friday.  This is our dilemma.  We live 8 hours away on L.I.  So our drive on Friday will get us there at the earliest is 2-3 PM on Friday.  Unfortunately we have to head home on Monday.  Our daughter who lives in Boston is joining us, and has the same problem.  Her husband is flying to Ca on Monday night and she needs to get home.  With the weather forecast that I have been hearing, they are calling for an increasing cloudy day on Saturday and rain all day Sunday and Monday with hurricane force winds.  I'm trying to decide if it is worth it for us to travel all that distance if the weather forecast is that bad.  Our daughter will probably go anyway, but it is still a shame that the week might go to waste.  Any opinions on what I should do?  Thanks



We were in New Hampshire a week in the summer a few years ago  around that area and it rained the whole week. It was tough because most of the things to do there are outdoors.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 24, 2011)

Well now with all the warnings for LI, we are worried about our house.  It seems like we are leaning toward staying home, but will make that decision tomorrow.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 24, 2011)

Frankly after looking at the map, I wouldn't go.


----------



## DanM (Aug 25, 2011)

I have an exchange to Cape Cod starting tomorrow. I was going to go tomorrow afternoon and come back Wednesday. I am now guarding my house (ready to turn on the generator when the power goes out, to keep the basement pumps running). If everything goes well I will go to the Cape Monday through Friday instead. I can't rationalize leaving my house in a hurricane path to go to a resort in a hurricane path. Bad luck, but that's mother nature.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 25, 2011)

we are supposed to check into the cape on the 2nd.  we were planning on leaving this Sat with a lot of stops on the way, but wondering about waiting before we leave.  we got an email from RCI to check the resort before heading there.


----------



## Helene4 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in Saint James, and staying put. We were supposed to go to Connecticut this weekend, but that looks just as bad. Remember Gloria?  Stay home!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 26, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> we got an email from RCI to check the resort before heading there.


I kept wondering if I would receive anything from RCI, but I have not.  Not even an advisory on the website.  WE have decided to stay home and be safe.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 26, 2011)

Ann-Marie said:


> With the weather forecast that I have been hearing, they are calling for an increasing cloudy day on Saturday and rain all day Sunday and Monday with hurricane force winds.  I'm trying to decide if it is worth it for us to travel all that distance if the weather forecast is that bad.



Hurricane force winds!  You mention hurricane force winds in the same sentence as a cloudy day and rain and wondering whether to make the trip!  I know you yanks are used to a bit more extreme weather than we are but still...are you mad?  I would be staying right at home.

We had a hurricane once in 1987.  No-one's forgotten it and if I knew that there was going to be a hurricane where I was going to visit then I'd be staying well away from it.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 26, 2011)

I just saw on the TV news that Irene is the size of Europe!  They are saying that the size of the storm is more of a concern at this point than the category. They expect massive flooding.


----------



## AKE (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that its a cat 2.  If this is the case then flooding will probably be more of a problem than the winds though they will be strong.  We sat out a cat 2 in the Carolinas some years ago.  W arrived at the resort on Saturday and had not paid much attention to the forecast as the weather was beautiful.  On Monday we got a notice from the resort that the hurricane had changed direction and was heading directly towards us.  The resort would stay open but we would be there at our own risk.  As we had nowhere safe to go within a reasonable distance we, along with the majority of the guests, decided to stay put.  We all drove our cars to higher ground on the surrounding golf course because the tidal surge apparently in other years had been several feet high and thus basically flooded all the cars in the parking lot.  After that we waited and waited as the hurricane decided to slow down.  When it finally hit it was the middle of the night.  I was sure that the roof was going to lift and the windows were going to blow in (and of course we lost all power so no communication anymore).  As we had no rooms without windows (possibility of breaking glass) we all crouched in the stairwell which afforded the most protection.  After several hours the storm subsided (apparently the eye was passing over us)... we went for a walk outside to look around and then the back of the hurricane hit with more of the same.  I would not stay again based on what we experienced and this was only a cat 2.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 27, 2011)

Pat H said:


> I just saw on the TV news that Irene is the size of Europe!



Europe is bigger than the US so I think the newsreader was exaggerating ever so slightly.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 27, 2011)

*Too bad you don't live in Washington DC...*



Ann-Marie said:


> I kept wondering if I would receive anything from RCI, but I have not.  Not even an advisory on the website.  WE have decided to stay home and be safe.



I read where the Mayor of DC is distributing five sandbags per household to those wanting to prepare their homes for flooding.  Looks like they have everything covered down there.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 27, 2011)

we received an advisory from RCI and our week is Sept 2 check in on the Cape.


----------

